# Building a new PC



## DeadlyYuuki (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

Im trying to build a build mainly for streaming/gaming. Currently I have this build at the moment: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/VZKxXP

My budget is around 1500pounds 

Would greatly appreciate your feedback

thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-recommended-builds-2019-a-1235670.html#post7735316


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

My opinion, streaming and gaming are different use cases..

Streaming requires a low power rig with high network throughput

Gaming requires a high performance rig with low latency and high internet bandwidth and throughput.

You might want to zero in on which one will be ideal for you...


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

I will throw in my spare change. I think in the the modern gaming era, gaming and streaming are intertwined. In the age of twitch, and all of the other sites, and even the gaming apps (steam etc) inter-built streaming capabilities now more than ever --- the reason for processors to be strong both in _IPC_ and also heavy workload capability is very important for the modern gamer that is gaming at a high resolution and streaming at the same time wanting to keep high frame rates without severe dips ( display refresh rate depending) and have an enjoyable experience and one that the watcher can also follow. In that regard where someone would use the same rig to stream and game gaming and streaming are not mutually exclusive. The processor and GPU need to be balanced and relatively strong. 

The linked build @ pcpartpicker looks good to me if doing the above is indeed your purpose If it's within your budget though 16GB of memory would do just fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Out of curiosity you do know the 3700X cpu does come with a decent cooler the Wraith Prism right? Personally just curious why Intel m2.2 drives as they were problematic
in earlier models I don't know much about newer ones though.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't know what specific experiences with earlier Intel SSD's Rich-M has had but I have had no issues on the +15 models I have used in builds. The stock AMD fan is more than fine. I do realize this forum doesn't cater to enthusiasts but the Kracken will definitely reduce your load temperatures.


----------

